# MySQL



## Bougie (Jul 12, 2005)

I am probably going to get dreamhost as my web host and I read somewhere that their mySQL feature is slow sometimes. Do you think I will ever need to use MySQL for the t-shirt business? Right now I am using spreadshirt, but some day I may do the printing & shipping myself and take over the e-commerce functions. Will I need MySQL for that? What if I want to make dynamic web pages created from databases?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Yes, mysql is a good thing to have when you are considering running your own webstore on your own website.

Most shopping cart scripts are written in php and require a mysql database to store the product information. In fact, most scripts in general these days (blog scripts, shopping cart scripts, etc) require a mysql database to run.

I've heard mostly good things about dreamhost, maybe you can ask them if they still have problems with their mysql.


----------

